# Catherine Bell - Army Wives Season 7 Promos 2x



## RTechnik (5 März 2013)




----------



## milfhunter (5 März 2013)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## promitheus (5 März 2013)

Wie kann man sich so kaputt operieren  Die war mal sooo hübsch!


----------



## gugolplex (6 März 2013)

promitheus schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich so kaputt operieren  Die war mal sooo hübsch!



Das selbe habe ich eben auch gedacht. Wirklich schade!


----------



## DonEnrico (6 März 2013)

:thumbup:Danke für die Schöne!:thumbup:


----------



## Duant (6 März 2013)

ich dachte zuerst, mensch, die ist aber nicht gut gealtert  eure kommentare erklären warum


----------



## Leonardo2010 (6 März 2013)

Danke für die fantastische Catherine Bell !!


----------



## thomashm (6 März 2013)

Das Gesicht sieht tatsächlich ziemlich künstlich aus.


----------



## schaumamal (14 März 2013)

mir gefällt das zweite Bild am Besten, lauter Frauen in Rot


----------



## Brick (22 März 2013)

sie war mal hübsch das ist wenn man mit mittel nachhelfen muß


----------



## frank63 (22 März 2013)

Oh mein Gott. Die Frau war mal so hübsch und nun...


----------



## subtell (26 Okt. 2013)

Cathrine wird auch immer besser


----------



## wern321 (3 Nov. 2013)

OMG!!!
Die sollte etwas sparsamer mit dem Botox sein!


----------

